

IE9 Leads Pack in HTML5 Support? Not Exactly - DjDarkman
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/11/ie9-leads-pack-in-html5-support-not-exactly/

======
Yaggo
A while ago there was a thread on HN asking why so many programmers hate
Microsoft. This episode explains a lot.

[http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/11/03/w3c_publishes_...](http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/11/03/w3c_publishes_extremely_silly_html5_test_results_suggesting_win_for_internet_explorer_9.html)

------
joshuacc
"IE 9 has some support for CSS 3, but it lags behind other browsers"

Which isn't really relevant to whether it is better at supporting HTML5.
Totally different specs.

